# Dwarf Fortress Anyone?



## Gardoof (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah yes, the most greatest game in all of the world.  I once spent about 4 hours straight playing this! x3

 	Dwarf Fortress is a single-player fantasy game.  You can control a dwarven outpost or an adventurer in a randomly generated, persistent world. 	
 	 	Although Dwarf Fortress is still in a work in progress, many features have already been implemented. 	


The world is randomly generated with distinct civilizations spanning over 1000 years of detailed history, dozens of towns, hundreds of caves and regions with various wildlife.
The world persists as long as you like, over many games, recording historical events and tracking changes.
Command your dwarves as they search for wealth in the mountain.
Craft treasures and furniture from many materials and improve these objects with precious metals, jewels and more.
Defend yourself against attacks from hostile civilizations, the wilderness and the depths.
Support the nobility as they make demands of your populace.
Keep your dwarves happy and read their thoughts as they work and relax.
Z coordinate allows you to dig out fortresses with multiple levels.  Build towers or conquer the depths.
Build floodgates to divert water for farming or to drown your adversaries.
Much much more...
 
Play an adventurer and explore, quest for glory or seek vengeance.
Meet adversaries from previous games.
Recruit people in towns to come with you on your journey.
Explore without cumbersome plot restrictions.
Seamlessly wander the world -- up to 197376 x 197376 squares total -- or travel more rapidly on the region map.
Accept quests from the town and civilization leaders.
Retire and meet your old characters. Bring them along on an adventure with a new character or reactivate them and play directly.
Z coordinate allows you to move seamlessly between dungeon levels and scale structures fighting adversaries above and below.
 
The combat model uses skills, body parts, wrestling, charging and dodging between squares, bleeding, pain, nausea, and much more.
A dynamic weather model tracks wind, humidity and air masses to create fronts, clouds, rain storms and blizzards.
Over two hundred rock and mineral types are incorporated into the world, placed in their proper geological environments.
Add new creatures, weapons, plants, metals and other objects via modifiable text files.
Extended ASCII character set rendered in 16 colors (including black) as well as 8 background colors (including black).

Screenshots:







Yes, Lovely ASCII Graphics.  You should give the game a try if you haven't already! It has a steep learning curve, but once you know what your doing, It's extremely fun and addicting!

Here's a link to the site: http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/

Now... DISCUSS


----------



## Tycho (Jul 18, 2009)

DF is awesome.

As are most roguelikes.

Dwarves hand out death penalties for killing stray kitty cats.


----------



## Bacu (Jul 18, 2009)

DEM FUCKIN DORFS MAN, DEM FUCKIN DORFS.

Haven't played in a while, I shall remedy this.


----------



## Bacu (Jul 19, 2009)

C'mon guys. Dorfs is awesome.

Pic is an early shot of a fortress that I lost in a reformat.


----------



## Gardoof (Jul 19, 2009)

Pretty nice fort Bacu 

I always get bored waiting for a siege, so sometimes I... *Accidentally* cause a flood...

>:3


----------



## Bacu (Jul 19, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> Pretty nice fort Bacu
> 
> I always get bored waiting for a siege, so sometimes I... *Accidentally* cause a flood...
> 
> >:3


There're so many great ways to cause havoc in the forts... Not that I'm a fan of destroying my dorfs. I once created a far too elaborate entrance hall with a path with a 5 story drop on each side, and filled that with magma. When danger came, the flip of a lever flooded the whole thing with magma.

Shame that only bauxite and adamantite can be used for fireproof mechanisms. Pretty dang hard to come by.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2009)

Bacu said:


> There're so many great ways to cause havoc in the forts... Not that I'm a fan of destroying my dorfs. I once created a far too elaborate entrance hall with a path with a 5 story drop on each side, and filled that with magma. When danger came, the flip of a lever flooded the whole thing with magma.
> 
> Shame that only bauxite and adamantite can be used for fireproof mechanisms. Pretty dang hard to come by.



MAGMA FLOOD.  Heh.

Oh, and dwarves who go nuts and make items from the body parts of other dwarves.  The game is brilliant comedy material.


----------

